# Rechner wird als Multimedia erkannt im Netzwerk



## DocVersillia (23. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute!
Habe ein Desktop- PC und ein Notebook. Beide laufen mit WIN7 64Bit. Das seltsam ist, wenn ich auf dem Notebook aus auf den Desktop zugreifen möchte, wird mir dieser in der Netzwerkanzeige als "Multimedia" angezeigt. wenn ich drauf zugreifen will, möchte das Notebook wohl immer etwas von meinem Desktop streamen.... keine ahnung wieso das auf einmal so ist. Vorher wurden auch ganz normal die freigegebenen Ordner angezeigt...weiss jemand was es mit dem "Multimedia" auf sich hat?


----------



## Ueshiba (23. Dezember 2011)

Womöglich ist dein Rechner nicht richtig eingerichtet bzw. erlaubt nur Mediafreigaben...Evt. mal Netzwerkerkennung und Dateifreigabe aktivieren.


----------



## DocVersillia (24. Dezember 2011)

habe nichts verändert, zumindestens nicht wissentlich...vorher klappte das auch alles 1A...sehr seltsam....


----------



## Ueshiba (24. Dezember 2011)

Nutzt du die Funktion Heimnetgruppe? Evt. mal die Gruppe "verlassen" und neu einrichten, hatte damit auch mal Probleme.


----------



## DocVersillia (24. Dezember 2011)

werde es mal antesten...danke für den Tip...werde berichten obs geklappt hat


----------

